#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What is your most favorite TV show theme Song?

## Bhavya

Tv shows theme songs set the tone for the entire series of the show and we build a special bond with the theme song of our favourite tv show. Without our knowledge, we started singing those theme songs, even after the show ended we still remember those theme songs. Can you guys tell me which is your favourite theme song of a Tv show?

----------


## subasan

> Tv shows theme songs set the tone for the entire series of the show and we build a special bond with the theme song of our favourite tv show. Without our knowledge, we started singing those theme songs, even after the show ended we still remember those theme songs. Can you guys tell me which is your favourite theme song of a Tv show?


I have watched very less TV shows. My favourite is Game of thrones by Ramin Djawadi but more than that I like Light of the Seven track from the same series. My childhood favourite theme songs are Scooby-Doo and Popeye.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have watched very less TV shows. My favourite is Game of thrones by Ramin Djawadi but more than that I like Light of the Seven track from the same series. My childhood favourite theme songs are Scooby-Doo and Popeye.


I too love Scooby-Doo,It's one of my childhood favourite TV show, Still, I love to watch it.

----------


## subasan

> I too love Scooby-Doo,It's one of my childhood favourite TV show, Still, I love to watch it.


You can watch Scooby Doo movies then. Some are really good.

----------


## Bhavya

> You can watch Scooby Doo movies then. Some are really good.


Yeah, I watched two or three movies in Scooby Doo and I loved them.

----------

